# Hymer 680 kennel - in need of further ventilation ...



## jemshome (Nov 10, 2007)

I have just been modifying the garage of our recently acquired 2001 Hymer 680 to accommodate our two setters (pictures here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-36249.html).

The 'kennel' occupies approximately 2/3 of the garage - slightly larger than the 'away-from-home overnight accommodation' Jasper & Murphy are currently accustomed to in the 110 Defender. I have replaced the panel below the bed with a removal grill; during the day, when we are parked, the garage access hatch can be raised and a modified dog-guard prevents escape and allows further ventilation.

To complete the work I want to add a 12 volt fan to provide further ventilation particularly while travelling and during the night.

On balance I think it will be better to have the fan extracting to the outside, but open to suggestions.

I have had a quick search to locate a suitable fan, but with limited success. The fan will need to vent, either to the back of the vehicle or to the rear of the garage access hatch on the offside. I want to ensure that it is suitable covered to prevent water ingress.

Comments and product suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

How about a fridge type of vent, then add one of those fan-assisted cooling systems to it.

Could even use the thermostatic control that comes with it.


----------

